# New Kitty Owner!



## Classydread (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi!!

I've had my kittens for about a month now. I adopted them from the Humane Society when they were 6 weeks old. I love them sooo much!!! I've been a member of this forum for a few weeks now, and I've finally decided to upgrade my membership and say hi!! This message board has been so helpful for me.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Welcome! I'm glad that you like it here, and that it's been helpful to you. I'm new here as well. I like it quite a bit here too. Enjoy your wonderful kittens. I hope to see you around.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome! So happy you rescued your kittens from the humane society!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Classydread (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! It's been quite the adventure.


----------

